# 2009 UTA Competition (Birds)



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, you can all relax now... Here ya go. 

This years show was a huge success and we had a lot of talent show up this year. Some perennial competitors were there and had some gorgeous work, and we also had some new talent show up as well. The big bummer is I was so busy running that **** thing I forgot to get down and take pictures of all the stuff. By Sunday, after the dust had settled and I could think. I went to take pics only to find that most of the stuff had been removed and taken home. :?

One of the contests we have is a bird challenge where the contestants bring a bird skin and mount the thing on the spot in three hours. This year it was any diver duck. Grant Wilborn took the trophy for the nicest three hour diver with a cute little Ruddy Duck.

The three hour diver challenge contestants from lest to right: Jeff Klien, Grant Wilborn, Gerald Blackwelder, Brian Snyder.









By Saturday afternoon I was pretty fried. Danny Owens, our bird judge was feeling a bit tired too. So we decided to take a break on some lawn chairs. That lasted about 3 minutes... :x









Here's a close up of Grants Three hour Ruddy.









Grant also mounted these twiterpated swans. Notice the heart shaped necks, isn't that precious! This piece won Best of Masters Waterfowl Group and the Natural history award. It also won the "chicks choice" award. :lol: 









This is bwhntrs "blue ribbon"goose. It's the only piece I had in the show.









Longgun (John Glezos) stepped up and entered in the Professional Division this year...And then promptly won best of category Waterfowl with this nice little Rossy. BTW John, The "Masters Devision" called, they said they're looking forward to seeing you next year. :twisted: 









Here's a nice chukar Grant did. Notice the bumble bee fixin to get et.









Danny Owens did a clinic on mounting small game birds. His bird of choice was a Scaled Quail. At the banquet later that night we auctioned off his quail and he was kind enough to give away two free days of bird taxidermy instruction at his shop in Lubbock Texas. *I* won the bid 8) and will be going to Texas this next spring to learn more from this master bird man. And while I'm at it, I think I'll shoot a few turkeys while I'm there. 
Danny's Quail (not finished yet. he did a lot more to it after the clinic)









I saved the best for last. This is Grant's Canvasback Drake. It won first place masters, best of masters waterfowl, Taxidermists choice best bird, and the *BIG* one, Judges Choice Best of Show, Breakthrough Award. This was a near perfect bird and was the highest scoring piece in the show. Congrats Grant! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pics buddy! Congrats to all, btw, the goose looks great. Do me a favor. Next time you are coming down town drop it off at my office. Thanks!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

you guys have some fantastic talent!!! amazing work! looking forward to a few birds that tex is working on for me. have a few more i need to send his way as well...


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pics and report. Tex, go to Lubbock in September and take a shotgun, I had the the best dove hunt of my life there a little north near Amarillo.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, it was either upland birds and doves this fall or turkeys next spring. I'm taking my wife and she would rather whack turkeys. So, spring it is...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Darin! All excellent birds. You left off the one of the coots though!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That one was Brian Snyder's. he also had the two little Ring Teal on the lilly pads. By the time I got around to taking pics he'd snatched up his stuff and gone home.


----------



## gwtaxidermy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments from 09 uta show.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW check out Grant and his computer skills!!! :lol: 

Man it's good to see ya on here.

Keep up the good work man!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> WOW check out Grant and his computer skills!!! :lol:
> 
> Man it's good to see ya on here.
> 
> Keep up the good work man!!!


Trust me, that's not Grant, his wife probably did it for him... :mrgreen:


----------

